# Looking employment in HK.. in the marketing / retail



## Madalene (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi,
any recommendation and advise .....
Thanks


----------



## Madalene (Jun 4, 2011)

thanks.. will check it out


----------



## allan clyde (Jul 1, 2011)

You can try this site: recruit com hk.
Good luck


----------

